# Silmarillion 2021 Deluxe Edition



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2021)

I had no idea this was coming out but it looks gorgeous...just sk expensive 🤑 








Silmarillion


Limited to a worldwide first printing of just 4,000 copies, this deluxe edition is printed in two colours and is fully bound in cloth and stamped in gold foil.




blackwells.co.uk


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m buying it. Been keeping an eye on it for some time. A thing of beauty.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 16, 2021)

I think I need to get the illustrated lost tales first. More money this Tolkien obsession will cost me


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 16, 2021)

I can't find much else about it, beyond what the press release says. Anyone know if the illustrations differ from the previous edition?


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 16, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I can't find much else about it, beyond what the press release says. Anyone know if the illustrations differ from the previous edition?


Pretty sure from hearing Ted Naismith talking on the Prancing Pony last week that he, Alan Lee and John Howe were all asked to contribute new work to go along with some existing illustrations. I love that image of Maglor throwing the Silmaril.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, that's on the cover of the illustrated edition I have. I like the one on the later edition too:


That one added more plates.

It will be quite a change, if it's true that three different artists are featured in one edition.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I can't find much else about it, beyond what the press release says. Anyone know if the illustrations differ from the previous edition?


I originally found it on Reddit. The OP there posted several images from inside the book:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/tolkienbooks/comments/m62f2g


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 16, 2021)

My mistake. This one is Ted Naismith and includes new work from him.
I’ll have to go back and listen to see what project he was talking about on the podcast. There was definitely one which had all 3 involved.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 16, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I originally found it on Reddit. The OP there posted several images from inside the book:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/tolkienbooks/comments/m62f2g


Oh, thanks, EA!

So it looks like a combination of new and older illustrations -- I recognize a few from the original version; I don't recall all the ones from the second, having only flipped through it in a bookstore.

BTW: Considering what I posted on another thread, I found the comment at the bottom here amusing:


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 16, 2021)

£74 I paid for mine, a lot of places charging £100. I have never paid even a third of that for a book before but the Silmarillion is probably my favourite ever book and an edition like that I can leave on to my son or daughter in a few decades (I hope). 😀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 16, 2021)

Be sure to give us a report, when it comes!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, in the original link they're selling it for $140. If it's available for less than $100, I'd be more interested but couldn't find it on US Amazon when I looked before.


----------

